# How to activate momentum control in Ez command?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

Bachmann claims ez command has momentum control. 

Mine doesn't have momentum, how can I activate it?

Kiong


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The locomotive has the momentum programmed in it's decoder (CVs 3&4).The command stations have no specific functions to control this.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 5 Bachmann factory DCC locos and I haven't seen any
momentum action that is obvious...tho they claim it's there.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Momentum CVs are generally set to 0 (inactive) by the manufacturer and need the user to "tune" them to their liking.You could set CV3 (acceleration) and CV4 (deceleration) with a value of 20 then raise or reduce this value until you get the momentum you'd like.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks for that info.

i'm gonna see if i can change my spectrum's momentum with my zephyr (no programming booster track)


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

i have the EZ command and a custom installed DCC HO loco that does show momentum. I have a Bachmann N scale and it does not. Don


----------

